# CRAMP CRAMPS CRAMPS !!



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hi
Im now 10dp2dt and since friday (5dp2dt) I have been having on and off cramps.  Usually worse in the morning and at night.  Last 2 days have been worse.  Keep being convinced AF has arrived and am doing a knicker check every half hour but nothing.  Well I say nothing but have been having a slight clear sometimes creamy discharge, but not a drop of blood or brown show.  My otd is friday.....2 days and counting.......anyone had similar and if so what was the outcome ? This is my first ivf cycle so have no idea if this is normal ?? Im using cyclogest pessaries twice daily.

thanks ladies xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
We are virtually exactly the same, my OTD is Friday too, though I have tested early based on advise from clinic but wish I hadn't but anyway that's another story, there's still hope!


Cramps are good and normal, on the poll on here they are the biggest signs before BFP. I am on 7 things a day, oh no 6 now!! I wouldn't worry about discharge, the pessaries can do that as well


Good luck, let's hope it's a big fat 8 on Friday with lots of BFPs    
X


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi dinkin, ive just completed my first cycle of icsi and i had cramps right from the day after transfer. I had a 5 day blast transfered and was told the cramping is normal implantation pain. I had no bleeding or spotting of any colour whatsoever and i got my BFP last Thursday
 try not to worry, easier said than done i know. Good luck. Hope yiu get your bfp in a couple of days  xx


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks to both of you.
congrats Danielle  

Tiny.....OMG after I posted on here I did an early test too as I just had a feeling, its was BFN too but am telling myself its because its too early and wasnt the first urine of the day....which is when is best to test.  Intrigue got the better of me and I just had to but now wish I hadnt.
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for friday........as much as I wouldnt wish the whole ordeal on anyone its so nice to meet similar people on here as I have no friends or family who have ever had issues before so it can feel a little lonely at times xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288966.msg5051604#msg5051604 
This is a link to what happened to us yesterday!!!!
Today 2 negative tests so really unsure what's going on!

Congrats Danielle, thats fab news, well done

Dinkin hang in there. This site has been an absolute godsend to me, unless you have been through it you have no idea, there is so much support. 
X
X
X


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

Hey tiny
Just read your link but thought id reply on here to you. Oh my, you are in complete limbo. It sounds positive though at least you got a positive test, and they do say that you can get a positive after a negative as hcg levels are building all the time, I think if its the other way round its a worry (positive suddenly becomes negative). Its almost thursday now which means in 24hurs until we can both test. Its the not knowing thats the hardest. If me and DH get bad news friday, we'll deal with it, dont know how but we will im sure but like you I feel that my symptoms have been positive and those of implantation, I have a positive hour then a negative hour.....not even a day at a time do I feel the same, its so up and down. I really want to feel normal again, I feel I have been half me and the other half missing for 2 months now  
Your little baba Tiny is gorg.......I love seeing positive stories on here gives me hope xxxx
let me know what happens


----------



## DINKIN82 (May 15, 2012)

just realised after posting I hadnt read your msg just the link you sent.  Thats unfortunate bout the 2 negatives.......hang in there......try again friday......all the time AF hasnt arrived then theres still hope xxx


----------



## starlight82 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all, Im had cramps from the start (friday) but today within the last hour it seams worse, dont no what to think


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Dinkin
Sorry to hear you got a BFN too,   we ended up with bloods to confirm a negative and were pretty gutted, started my list of questions for follow up which we are having 9th July, thats the earliest they had   . I secretly had felt quite positive so took it hard. 


We hope to go again Sept ish or as soon as we can, just feels so long away at the moment. 


Starlight, sadly they can mean anything!! Hang in there and good luck xxx


----------



## starlight82 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply. After reading through a number of posts I've seen a good few ppl av ad the same and said the same as yourself. Today's been better, no cramps or anything but did feel a little nauseous round dinner time but it passed. The 2ww is such a drag, im so impatient

Good luck to everyone xx


----------

